# fly fishing pontoons



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

just a question how many of you have a 1 man pontoon just wondering what your position on them is I'm thinking of investing in one mostly fishing a small stream and a few ponds but anyways how do they handle is wind a big problem any info would be great thanks in advance big_fish


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

ask steelheader007 he has 1...


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have and fish from one. I love it. very versitile and easy to fish from. They do catch the wind a bit. It can get frustrating on real windy days but with kick fin's you can work the boat in the wind to keep your self where you want to be. Fishing from the pontoon is my favorite way to fish right now. Good luck. S


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm certainly glad I have one. Have only used mine on moving water on trips with steelheader007, but we sure do have a blast (unless you start a 12 mile float on the Mad at 5pm). I have not been on still water yet but I made sure I got one with a mounting plate for my electric motor. Wind could be a problem on lakes, but nothing a 15 lb. anchor and a lot of rope won't solve....or fins if you want to work that hard!

teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

....what was I thinkin all these years....


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

do you need to register them like boats


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

yes. I believe there are two ways to register. One is like with canoe or kayak the other has to do with having a trolling motor on it. I guess because it becomes a motorized vehical. S


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

You definitely are supposed to get tags for it, but you might be able to do it on-line. I'm not 100% sure about that. I got mine at the ODNR headquarters in Columbus for $20, but that was for non-motorized. If I ever decide to start using the trolling motor I will have to get that type of tag, and I think it costs a bit more.

teeray


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

do you need to have O H numberson the sides


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Nope...not for non-motorized.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I have fished from them a few times,(and hopefully santa brought me one,haven't opened gifts yet as my santa had to work this am), and also from a kayak, both were fun, but a kayak is alot more work especially when you see a hole to get out and fish. in the pontoon, you can just stand up if the water isn't too deep.

Now I can't wait to open that big box with my name on it.

Merry X-mas all


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Big
I would advise you to go to the link below for all the info on registration.
Brad

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/opsguide/ohiovr1.htm


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry Teeray but check this out: 
Alternative Registration Option for Hand-powered Vessels 
(ORC 1547.54) 
An owner of a handpowered canoe, rowboat or inflatable watercraft may choose to do either of the following: 

Have it numbered, pay a lesser registration fee, and obtain square tags; OR 
Not have it numbered, pay a higher registration fee, and obtain a rectangular tag. 

I had one of the $30. inflatables, found that I needed to have the OH numbers for it and I returned it unopened. I bought a belly boat instead, they do not need the OH numbers, its an intertube.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

Header,

I'm not sure I understand the difference between "square' and "rectangular" tags, so I'm a little confused on that. All I know is that I try to be very careful about complying with all regulations regarding anything I do where fishing is concerned, so when I got my pontoon I took the time to go right to the headquarters of the ODNR in Columbus and show them a picture of my watercraft so that I could be as sure as possible that I was getting the proper tag. If they steered me wrong after going to that step I am going to be pissed because I don't even live in Columbus. 

Actually, with as few enforcement officers as Ohio has on our waterways, I doubt if it will ever be an issue, but I'd still like to have the confidence that I have the right tags.

teeray


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...what we do..but as you strap a motor on it here comes the hual number!


----------

